# Box Assembly Jig



## Stingy (Dec 14, 2010)

Here you go:
http://hivebodies.com/bee-box-jig/


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I found this one on Youtube


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks you guys... Stingy has the one I'm looking for


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Greg, Good to see you back on... 

We have one. Built over a 1000 deeps with it. Works nicely. Only change I would make is that the foot petal locations need to be adjustable for the users comfort. Not having it so makes the ergonomics a little twisted for someone stapling up a few hundred boxes a day. Might need a better brake configuration for high usage. 

Overall it gets a 8.75 out of 10 from this old grump...


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info Phil. Good to hear. I plan on build one. By chance do you happen to have s parts list? Wotsee says hello.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

The link that stingy has the infor but be pro-paired they want $1250.00 for one. I need to talk to my fab shop friend and build one.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

This is picture of one I make


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Can you post a photo for clear details and a how to list for those that are not near you but may like to try making one?
Thanks...I can't weld but my daughter can



davidsbees said:


> This is picture of one I make
> View attachment 14927


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

this is the one I built from my junk box


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

This is the best picture I have now


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow......... I'd like to see a video of that working..........


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Bring on the video. I like that design David!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Mines more designed for quantity...

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesboxjig.htm


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

My dads uncle was a aircraft designer his moto was " keep it simple stupid " it has three legs so it doesn't rock, a truck air brake chamber, two air regulators one for the nail gun ,one for the air chamber ( only need 5-10 lbs) and a small hand operated air valve and a built in table that folds in on it self to save space. The frame is made out of 8 inch channel then you nail its solid no wobble. I shoot a hot dipped galivenized ring shank 2 3/8 long full head nail. then a 2" deck screw in the bottom corners drilled and counter sunk.


----------



## LoneWolf (Feb 25, 2014)

Here is my "KISS" box jig. Cost me nothing to build other than scraps and is just as fast as the fancy ones.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

Found one more picture.


----------



## LoneWolf (Feb 25, 2014)

adamant said:


> wolf, explain please


Simply 4 scrap pieces that hold the box square. The piece on the bottom of the pic swivels open using a bolt for a hinge and another bolt to hold it in the locked position once you have inserted the box. The 3 other sides are screwed into place which is what keeps the boxes square. Simply glue the corners on one end and the two side, stick them together and slide them into the jig. Glue the corner on the other end board and assemble it to the two sides. Close the end board, place the bolt in to hold everything tight, couple taps with a hammer for good measure and nail away.

I learned after assembling a few boxes last year that the main problem is keeping them together and square during assembly. I only have 2 hands and my calibrated eye ball is not so calibrated. This jig fixed both the issues. No need to get fancy if you are only assembling a 100 or so boxes a year.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

Well if you are only making a few supers a year no need to get fancy but if your doing 100+ a day you need one that will preform super after super.






a couple of pallets of nuc boxes assembled in a day.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

David's bees How about some more info on your set up. Looks like a air cylinder as a ram.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

Just a air brake chamber type 30 around $20 bucks


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

David bees how about a little bit more info. I am in the planning stage of witch way I am going


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Anyone know the best place to get a type 30 air brake chamber? I like that jig.


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Air brake chamber at any truck dealer. Be careful not to unbolt the clamp holding two halves together. Huge spring inside you shouldn't have to ever take it apart though. Air pressure compressed it. There is an acme threaded bolt attached that can be threaded into aplasyic covered hole to cage that spring. Used as intended, it will do exactly what you need safely. Great idea.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

Just get type 30 service brake long stroke they are about $20 online. DO NOT get the one with the spring brake.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

David is there any issue with too much pressure if the brake is installed too close? What actually pushes on the box? Is it just the piston? so you nail top and sides on 2 corners, take it out flip it over and do the other two?


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm interested in the time savings of these jigs. Guess having a square box AND only taking a few minutes is what we are after. The link above he does not use glue so imo not a long lasting joint. gluing is probably the most time consuming part of making the boxes. Interested if you have times yourself with your jigs. As a bench mark I have been doing deeps on my tablesaw top and hand nailing ring shanks with glue in 5 minutes.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

davidsbees said:


> Just get type 30 service brake long stroke they are about $20 online. DO NOT get the one with the spring brake.


Pay attention to this warning if you go the air chamber route. The one David recommends is much simpler, lighter, and cheaper. The details RogerCrum describes are true but apply only to the the emergency spring brake compound chamber. The emergency function spring has around 3500 pounds force and needs a constant 60 psi air pressure to keep it released.
Different beast entirely!


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Mine is a solid block built up from a stack of plywood, just 1/64th inch smaller than the inside dimensions of the box. I wrap that tan-colored packaging tape around it to keep the glue off.

This jig, and a set of bar clamps, keeps them square and stackable. *Make sure you don't staple the box to the jig!* If the grain is wavy, don't shoot a staple there. Skip that finger and drill and screw it later.

I make a separate jig to set the stapled-up box and jig onto for kicking the jig free of the box. Mine's nowhere near as fast as the one in the first video, which relies on precision pre-cut parts. If there is any variation in size, the block jig will either show it (if the parts are cut too large) or adjust the parts to fit at the correct inside dimension (if the fingers are cut too deep).


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

I am only putting fifty boxes together BUT I want a jig anyway. I've reconsidered building the type with the air brake chamber and I'm llooking for a simpler design???


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

So mount my block onto an engine stand. Wheeeeeeee!

Actually, you'd need a way to kick the block out of the box. Not always as simple as a good kick...


----------

